# ISO "chef" definition



## Cooking Cop (Jul 24, 2007)

Could someone please tell me what Chef De Quisine actually means?  Other Chef titles would help me out too.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 24, 2007)

Cooking Cop said:
			
		

> Could someone please tell me what Chef De Quisine actually means? Other Chef titles would help me out too.


 
Read and learn:

Chef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Caine (Jul 24, 2007)

*Executive Chef:* The term literally means "the chief" in French. Every kitchen has a chef or executive chef who is responsible for the operations of the entire kitchen. (A commonly misused term in English, not every cook is a chef.) 

Plan and direct food preparation and cooking activities of several restaurants in an establishment, restaurant chains, hospitals or other establishments with food services
Plan menus and ensure food meets quality standards
Estimate food requirements and may estimate food and labour costs
Supervise activities of sous-chefs, specialist chefs, chefs and cooks
Arrange for equipment purchases and repairs
Recruit and hire staff
May prepare and cook food on a regular basis, or for special guests or functions.
*Chef de Cuisine: *A _chef de cuisine_ reports to the executive chef and is responsible for the daily operations of a single kitchen. 
*
Sous-Chef:* This position means "the under chief" in French. This is person is second in command and takes responsibility for the kitchen operations if the chef is absent. 

Supervise activities of specialist chefs, chefs, cooks and other kitchen workers
Demonstrate new cooking techniques and new equipment to cooking staff
May plan menus and requisition food and kitchen supplies
May prepare and cook meals or specialty foods.
*Chef de Partie:* Also known as a "station chef" or "line cook", is in charge of a particular area of production. In large kitchens, each station chef might have several cooks and/or assistants. In most kitchens however, the station chef is the only worker in that department. Line cooks are often divided into a hierarchy of their own, starting with "First Cook", then "Second Cook", and so on as needed. The Chef de Partie is in charge of any of the following kitchen positions: 
*Sauce chef or saucier**:* The person responsible for sautéed items and many different sauces. Traditionally, it is the third person in command. This is usually the highest position of all the stations:
*Boulanger:* The bread cook
*Confiseur:* The candy cook
*Fish cook or poissonier:* The fish cook--all fish and shellfish items and their sauces 
*Friturier:* The deep fry cook 
*Grillardin:* The grill cook 
*Pantry chef or Garde Managr**:* Is responsible for cold foods, including salads and dressings, pâtés, cold hors d'oeuvres, and buffet items.
*Pastry chef or patissier:* Prepares pastries and desserts.
*Potager:* The soup and often stock cook
*Roast cook or rotisseur**:* Prepares roasted and braised meats and their gravies, and broils meats and other items to order. A large kitchen may have a separate broiler cook or grillardin (gree-ar-dan) to handle the broiled items. The broiler cook may also prepare deep-fried meats and fish.
*The Butcher Commis:* The common cook under one of the Chef de Partie. This level of cook comprises the bulk of the kitchen staff 
*Tournant (or chef de tournant)**:* The Relief cook. This term describes the cook in the kitchen who provides help to all the different cooks rather than having a specific job. 
*Vegetable cook or entremetier**:* Prepares vegetables, soups, starches, and eggs. Large kitchens may divide these duties among the vegetable cook, the fry cook, and the soup cook.​


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 24, 2007)

The list that Caine provided is the classic "Kitchen Brigade" hierarchy, set up by Careme, and then refined by Escoffier all about 100 years ago.

Tournant, that's what I've been doing the past several months.  Anything, anywhere in the kitchen.

The past couple of weeks, however, I've been back on the Hot line at work, and training in Saute.  The way it looks right now, the main Saute cook (I guess he's our "Lead Cook") and I will be trading off working Saute and Broil, for a week each time.

I will not that in both of the country clubs I've worked at, the kitchen seems to be divided into three basic groupings.  "Banquet" prep, which usually involves the Chef, and maybe one or two other cooks.  "Hot Side", which is the "hot" line, saute, fryers, grill/broil, ovens, etc.  Finally, "Cold Side", which is the pantry, sandwiches, salads, etc.

A smaller restaurant may not distinguish between "hot" and "cold" sides, but just call the whole a la carte production "the line".  A major hotel will probably stick with the classic Kitchen Brigade, and could have as many as five or six different areas of production going on at any one time.


----------

